# Send email notification from Excel/Access Database to Outlook



## krishna4ram (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi,

I need to send an email notification(To Outlook Inbox) to specific users that, the excel/Access database has been updated and saved by an user with his name.

This notification should be sent everyday at a specific time.

Can anybody help me out in achieving this using macros or by any means.?

Thanks in advance!!!

Regards,
Krishna


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

Have you looked at the "sendObject" method?

DoCmd.SendObject , , , "YourEMAIL", , , "TEST"

Leave the Object name /format blank and you can send without attachement, you can do with a macro or VBA....this is from Access only, if you need Excel let me know, it is different.

Not clear on how you want to trigger, because essentially the UPDATE, should be the trigger, but you mention same time everyday...that may not be relevant because what ever action does the update maybe able to trigger the send.

I also use this to get around Outlook security...
http://www.contextmagic.com/express-clickyes/pro-version.htm


----------



## Saint-Cyr (Apr 2, 2009)

Good Morning Ziggy1
Questions On Access - Is their a way to send email address and reg mailing address with in Access to outlook?

Larry S Saint Cyr - Brockton Mass


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

I don't follow what you mean, by using this method Access will launch your default email program's new mail message window.

you can customize the emails, subject, message and what to send (or not).

You can do alot with the VBA below, everything in quotes is literal, but it can be replaced with variables.

_Object to send_ in this case would be a Table because it is specified, leave blank for no attachment.


```
DoCmd.SendObject acTable, "Object to send", "MicrosoftExcel(*.xls)", "TOemailAddress", "CCemailAddress", "BCCemailAddress", "SubjectHERE", "MessageBody", False, ""
```
Note it is easiest to learn by using the macro Action "SendObject" you can easily create the steps then Save the Macro..then to generate VBA select the macro in DB window, then go _Tools> Macros >Convert macro to Visual basic_

This will create the VBA in the MODULES section, you can use it from there or copy the command and Paste to a button on a form ( On click event).


----------

